
Show HN: Solve data science problems through the browser, for free - floriandietz
I have built a platform that can solve data science problems for free, directly through the browser. Here is what it can already do: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;elody.com&#x2F;tutorial&#x2F;initial_features_data_science&#x2F;.<p>I’m writing to ask you for feedback, and to ask what kinds of features you think I should add next. You can request features and vote here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;elody.com&#x2F;tutorial&#x2F;features_feedback&#x2F;. I will prioritize the stuff that the most people want to see, and will make it available for free.<p>My goal is to automate all of the most time-consuming and annoying parts of data science as much as possible: The initial data preparation, cleansing and exploration.<p>In its current state, it has already been useful for me in practice, and has saved me time in analyzing data I received from customers. But there is always more to add.<p>I’m interested in knowing what kind of problems you consider most important to automate, so I know what to work on next.<p>---<p>I believe that Elody has a good chance of becoming huge. In a few years, you will be able to use Elody to solve a large variety of different software problems for you. That’s because it’s much more than just another library or framework.<p>What makes this project unique is that it is like a Wikipedia for software: Any developer can contribute their own algorithms, and integrate them into the platform. Elody will then use that uploaded software whenever it is needed, guided by formal rules and user feedback.<p>It’s a completely new paradigm for combining software, which is explained in more detail here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;elody.com&#x2F;tutorial&#x2F;what_elody_is&#x2F;<p>If you are interested, you can actually contribute your own code and help us build the platform directly. You can upload a program and make it available to endusers with one click in the browser, or you can even connect your programs with existing code by other developers. That way, Elody will use your code automatically whenever a situation comes up where it is needed.
======
goreggy
Super cool idea! I would definitely work on the presentation of the site. It
was unclear what it actually was until I did a lot of digging.

Maybe a little bit less text, more concrete examples (a walkthrough that
actually uses Elody to solve a problem), a lot of the menu could be separated
(i.e. no need to have a "what is" in the same place as the documentation), I
didn't actually give it a try I used most of my time trying to figure out what
it was and didnt want to go through the process of signing up.

Again, great idea!

~~~
floriandietz
Thanks! That's useful to know. It's a bit depressing that the website is STILL
hard to understand even after I spent so much time on that. I am very bad at
making things clear to the humans :-( I guess I will have to hire a
professional UX guy after all.

